# Unconstant kernel panic at boot



## Jsanchez (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello, I recently decided to make the switch from Linux/Mac OS, to FreeBSD, I'm happy to say i have this strange feeling i just got home.

Laptop: Macbook Pro 5,5
FreeBSD -v: 9.0-CURRENT (no dual-boot)

I firstly tried installing 8.2-STABLE which to my surprise the installation iso led me to various kernel-panics before prompt/sysinstall, once it booted fine (a few errors on stdout) but the installation worked, to my surprise this random kernel panic just kept happening, after recompiling kernel (BTW, awesome kernel compiling system, config is small and simple) i decided to try 9.0-BETA which also led me to kernel panic on the live fs, i got it to install and I'm in it right now. Random kernel panics (ON BOOT) keep happening, 1 out of 3 boots is my guess.Since I'm new i don't really know what to paste, so that's what I'm asking.

(I have this wild guess that panics happen when i have USB wifi plugged in during boot, but  haven't been able to replicate it every time)

What output do you need to check/verify this?


----------



## tingo (Aug 18, 2011)

The usb device thing is easy to verify: try to boot your machine without any external usb devices plugged in, repeat ten times. If you don't have any kernel panics, you have pretty much found a suspect.


----------

